# Go To Chic-fil-a Friday



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

This friday homosexuals are going to chic-fil-a to protest. They will be actively displaying affection. Please go support chic-fil-a by going to eat this friday to stop the war.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

I am not a ****. I am saying to support chicfila and their anti-**** views.http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2012/08/01/hln-howell-chick-fil-a-appreciation-day.hln


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

There were no fewer than 150 people in line at Chck today at lunchtime (downtown, park shops.) I've never seen so many people willing to stand in a line. Even if they were to give away free food you couldn't get that many people in a line.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Stop what war? Good lord kid, you are 17, don't worry so much about what your neighbor does, you will more than likely have bigger worries in your life down the road.

And Chick-Fil-A is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

chic is winning this war!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not Giblet!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Stop what war? Good lord kid, you are 17, don't worry so much about what your neighbor does, you will more than likely have bigger worries in your life down the road.
> 
> And Chick-Fil-A is laughing all the way to the bank.


you and Giblet go see a movie!:an5:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm not a very political person, but it seems pretty silly to me that a crummy fast food restaurant chain has become a focal point for the polarizing debate over traditional vs. non-traditional marriage, religious vs. non-religious, and right vs. left.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I think people are looking to far into this. Why is the gay community so ****** that an owner of a company expressed his beliefs? Is that not what the gay community does everyday? I am not a homophobe or anti gay marriage but I am pro freedom of speech and the right to your own beliefs especially when they do not hurt or harm anyone. Seems like the gay community has become some what intolerant.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am glad someone made a stand.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> I am not anti gay marriage....


You should be.

The Lord cannot bless a people who allow homosexuals positions of prominence or to hold elected offices.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> I am glad someone made a stand.


But everyone rallying around a fast-food restaurant? That's symbolism at its finest. Only in America.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> But everyone rallying around a fast-food restaurant? Only in America. That's symbolism at its finest.


or protesting a fast food restaurant?


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

FishTails said:


> Sooo you are a **** and want to hang out and you want all of us to know?
> 
> D.


Read slowly. The OP was encouraging people to support Chik-Fil-A, NOT the protesters.

I posted a thread in the Jungle about how the appreciation day FOR Chik-Fil-A is going today.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> But everyone rallying around a fast-food restaurant? That's symbolism at its finest. Only in America.


Chick Fil-A was probably targeted for this. Chick fil a is founded on a traditional christian viewing basis. They are not even open on sundays because of Church.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I just wish someone else would do something stupid for the media to focus on so I could stop hearing about both sides of it.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I just wish someone else would do something stupid for the media to focus on so I could stop hearing about* both sides *of it.


One side for each of your personalities!!! :brew:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CORNHUSKER said:


> One side for each of your personalities!!! :brew:


You think I only have two?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

This is pretty silly, I'll be there anyway I love their food and my kids love the food. He's entitled to his opinion.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

This is about free speech and personal beliefs.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

I'm beginning to believe that Dan Cathy is a friggin marketing genius!


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

Let the homos cry! I waited in line a mile long (no exaggeration) in Pearland today! I bet this was the cheapest marketing plan he has ever built to drive business to his stores.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm not sure his deceased PR VP is too peachy about it, but it has been efficient.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I just got back from Chick-fil-A. Prolly a hundered people in line inside the store. it was awesome.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Hullahopper said:


> I'm beginning to believe that Dan Cathy is a friggin marketing genius!


We have a winner!


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> You think I only have two?


 I was going to ask you to go to chick fila tonight too...but my truck has not the room for your many personalities...GEET


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will not go on friday. I could eat a sandwich if two guys were kissing next to me.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Not supporting Chick-Fil-A is just plain gay.. :biggrin:


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Get all the 2 Cool anti-potlicker crowd and get on down there so the anti-gay crowd can see how a real bunch of losers carry on!


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

fishin' soldier said:


> i will not go on friday. I could eat a sandwich if two girls were kissing next to me.


 fify??


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Hullahopper said:


> I'm beginning to believe that Dan Cathy is a friggin marketing genius!


Nah. If the libtards hadn't have picked up on what he said and started crying, nobody would have ever paid attention. So this equals a giant libtard FAIL.


----------



## Team Zissou (May 8, 2012)

fishing-guru said:


> This friday homosexuals are going to chic-fil-a to protest. They will be actively displaying affection.


So what you're saying is, there's a possibility that on Friday at chic-fila there will be hot lesbians displaying "affection"?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Team Zissou said:


> So what you're saying is, there's a possibility that on Friday at chic-fila there will be *hot lesbians* displaying "affection"?


How many hot lesbians do you know?


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Team Zissou said:


> hot lesbians displaying "affection"?


Awwww!!! Skeet Skeet Skeet :rotfl:



txgoddess said:


> How many hot lesbians do you know?


Good point! No Skeet Skeet Skeet!!!!


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

I support Chickfila for standing up for what is right, hopefuly they will continue their stance on the issue. BTW their food is great...

Pods


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> I'm not a very political person, but it seems pretty silly to me that a crummy fast food restaurant chain has become a focal point for the polarizing debate over traditional vs. non-traditional marriage, religious vs. non-religious, and right vs. left.


 I agree with you MC!!! (Didn't know I'd ever say that... LOL)


----------



## Team Zissou (May 8, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> How many hot lesbians do you know?


None....sad_smiles


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

*I think two things that are similar but different can be equal in the eyes of the law*

For some reason, the Gay and Lesbian communities (not sure why they make a point of being different when they claim to want equality) want to change the definition of a word that has long standing history for a specific meaning. A marriage is between a man and a woman. Look up the definition and you will see. If two women or two men want to be together in a relationship, that is their business. I don't understand it, or care to, but I feel strongly that they need to come up with their own word to describe that arrangement, as the word marriage is already taken and has a specific meaning. I have no problem with them having the same rights, responsibilities, obligations and consequences as would a married couple.

I respect their right to be different, just as they should respect our right not to be. What they have is rather unconventional and generally goes against the grain of society, so I do not understand why they want society to modify the long standing definition of marriage. I think they can be equal in all aspects using another word that better describes their situation. Call it what ever word they like that does not involve changing the definition of an existing word. Civil Union, Same sex partners, or something entirely new, just as their situation is entirely new.

Why do they wish to force the majority to change their long standing definition of marriage? Should we be forced to change the name of our state because it is being overrun with illegals who wish to treat it like home and would feel better if it had the same name as the country they came from? No, we should not be forced to change the meaning of a word because someone wants it changed from its long standing definition.

Give them equal rights, nothing more, and nothing less. They do not have the right to change definitions. It is their life and they should live it how they see fit while respecting the rights of others. If they wish to have a relationship with a person of the same sex, that is between those two people and not the general public, so please don't make a point of it by bringing it up. You don't see people running around demanding straight rights, you don't see us getting in their faces demanding that we be treated specially just because we are straight. I don't believe in gay rights, I believe in human rights. :cheers:

I'm not sure what any of this has to do with Chick-Fil-a or the people who run the company. Go there and eat if you want to, or pass by it and eat somewhere else if your so inclined.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

My daughter works at the one in Willis and it's super busy today along w/ the one in Conroe!!! I think they just kicked an ant hill.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

At 11:15 the one at 290 & Fairbanks/Northwest Crossing had atleast 100 people standing in line and about 50-60 cars in the drive-thru in front of me. It took me 20 minutes to get my food. **** it was good!


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

Stuart said:


> I just got back from Chick-fil-A. Prolly a hundered people in line inside the store. it was awesome.


I hope the employees get a fat appreciation day BONUS for all their hard work today! This is 2cool :flag::cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

On The Hook said:


> For some reason, the Gay and Lesbian communities (not sure why they make a point of being different when they claim to want equality) want to change the definition of a word that has long standing history for a specific meaning. A marriage is between a man and a woman. Look up the definition and you will see. If two women or two men want to be together in a relationship, that is their business. I don't understand it, or care to, but I feel strongly that they need to come up with their own word to describe that arrangement, as the word marriage is already taken and has a specific meaning. I have no problem with them having the same rights, responsibilities, obligations and consequences as would a married couple.
> 
> I respect their right to be different, just as they should respect our right not to be. What they have is rather unconventional and generally goes against the grain of society, so I do not understand why they want society to modify the long standing definition of marriage. I think they can be equal in all aspects using another word that better describes their situation. Call it what ever word they like that does not involve changing the definition of an existing word. Civil Union, Same sex partners, or something entirely new, just as their situation is entirely new.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the basic sentiment, but I don't see it happening. There is a perception that two people in a lifelong relationship with the rights, obligations, and benefits that go with it are "married." You'd have to change that perception with EVERYONE. I don't see anyone announcing that they've been "civil unioned" when it's just easier to say "married."


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> But everyone rallying around a fast-food restaurant? That's symbolism at its finest. Only in America.


People are supporting Mr Cathy who did nothing more than say he stood for traditional marriage. The libtards made this what it is, which is a giant fail for them. LMAO


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Just got back from the one on Westheimer close to Dunvale. Line is wrapped around the building. The inside is jammed packed. Police are directing traffic.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Baytown was packed as well.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Auer Power said:


> Awwww!!! Skeet Skeet Skeet :rotfl:
> 
> Good point! No Skeet Skeet Skeet!!!!





txgoddess said:


> How many hot lesbians do you know?


i know a few:fish::fish:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I just wish someone else would do something stupid for the media to focus on so I could stop hearing about both sides of it.


obama, biden, reid and pelosi and a few other are working on that,lol :work:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Pods said:


> I support Chickfila for standing up for what is right


I didn't know God was a 2cooler.



Stuart said:


> People are supporting Mr Cathy who did nothing more than say he stood for traditional marriage. *The libtards made this what it is, which is a giant fail for them.* LMAO


Don't be foolish. The "libtards" didn't do this all by themselves. It takes two to dance. You 2cooling pubes are the ones rushing down en masse to support ... a fast food restaurant.

As I said, it's symbolism at its finest.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I was a Lesbian in a Prior life.....:slimer:
& I know a few..:mpd:



iridered2003 said:


> i know a few:fish::fish:


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> I didn't know God was a 2cooler.
> 
> Don't be foolish. The "libtards" didn't do this all by themselves. It takes two to dance.


Oh, okay. Did you know anything about the radio show he went on before the libtards ran with it? Did ANYONE know anything about it? How would Mr. Cathy get that out in the major networks?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

iridered2003 said:


> i know a few:fish::fish:


I only know two and I guarantee they won't be smoochin' at chick-fil-a. They're too busy raising their adopted kids to stage some kind of faux humanitarian protest over a chicken sandwich. They'll spend their time and money on their kids and their church and actually work to make change instead of arguing like a bunch of preschoolers on a playground.

Actually, that can be said for most of the ugly ones I know, too.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

fishing-guru said:


> This friday homosexuals are going to chic-fil-a to protest. They will be actively displaying affection. Please go support chic-fil-a by going to eat this friday to *stop the war*.


Stop the war?? Seriously? Kid, you have no idea what war is, nor do you even understand whats going on right now.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't really care what a bunch of stupid queers do. I'm sick of them being able to say whatever they want to and then shutting down anybody that doesn't agree with them. They think freedom of speech is only for them. Stupid liberals! Not going to worry about Chic-fil-a, the one I go to is crowded every day anyway.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I only know two and I guarantee they won't be smoochin' at chick-fil-a. They're too busy raising their adopted kids to stage some kind of faux humanitarian protest over a chicken sandwich. They'll spend their time and money on their kids and their church and actually work to make change instead of arguing like a bunch of preschoolers on a playground.
> 
> Actually, that can be said for most of the ugly ones I know, too.


right on:butterfly:butterfly:butterfly:butterfly


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Stuart said:


> Oh, okay. Did you know anything about the radio show he went on before the libtards ran with it? Did ANYONE know anything about it? *How would Mr. Cathy get that out in the major networks?*


I don't know. Maybe being the 10th largest fast-food chain in the country had something to do with it getting out.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

What ever his plan is or was he is making money. and at the end of the day the only thing that matters is the bottom line.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> The Lord cannot bless a people who allow homosexuals positions of prominence or to hold elected offices.http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=4255194


Really? Did the Lord tell you that in a vision because after having read the Bible 3.5 times I do not recall coming across that statement.

You're an idiot.

TH


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Reloder28 said:


> You should be.
> 
> The Lord cannot bless a people who allow homosexuals positions of prominence or to hold elected offices.


This is scary, are you a member of Westboro Baptist church?

Why can't everyone just live their own life and stop worrying about what their neighbors are doing.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

People going to eat at Chick-Fil-A are supporting the principles behind the restaurant itself and not the fast food portion of it, that just happens to be a benefit of going. Some people just can't understand that though. 

How anyone can be non-religious or of a non-political nature yet feels the need to inject their opinion into every post possible worries me. I sense some inner turmoil that God could help with. Oh wait...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Reloder28 said:


> The Lord cannot bless a people who allow homosexuals positions of prominence or to hold elected offices.


I always find it comical that the more pious and "God-fearing" a person attempts to appear, the more judgmental, less tolerant and full of hatred they often seem to be.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

The point is everyone can do what the hell they want and if we want to go to eat there we will. The CEO can say what he wants and people can eat were they want.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Chic-fil-A sauce must have been created by God himself! It is good on waffle fries and the sandwich. I may even pour some in my sweet tea next time just for the trifecta (non-sexual term).


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I can honestly say I have never been past the one on 646 that there wasn't a huge line. This whole thing has been guerrilla marketing at it's finest.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Mont said:


> I can honestly say I have never been past the one on 646 that there wasn't a huge line. This whole thing has been *guerrilla marketing at it's finest*.


If only there was such a way to actually create a response like this. This is stuff that gives marketing people wet dreams.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I think in the CFA case, the gobberment DID build that business.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

MC you stated when this was coming into the news it was a BAD marketing decession on chik-fil-a's part. What you have to say now in your infinate wisdom?:rybka:


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

who cares if people are gay? who is anyone to tell them they are in the wrong?
pretty sure we all have better things to do than worry about someone you don't knows sexual preference...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> who cares if people are gay? who is anyone to tell them they are in the wrong?
> pretty sure we all have better things to do than worry about someone you don't knows sexual preference...


Apparently not.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> who cares if people are gay? who is anyone to tell them they are in the wrong?
> pretty sure we all have better things to do than worry about someone you don't knows sexual preference...


I do when its advertised (PDA) in public. Keep private and I dont care.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

All I ask for is that we honor and respect a traditional marriage. One husband and as many wives as the husband can support. 

In that regard, my current wife endorses this plan. She says its long past the time we finally get someone around the house to do some cooking and cleaning.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Ernest said:


> All I ask for is that we honor and respect a traditional marriage. One husband and *as many wives *as the husband can support.
> 
> In that regard, my current wife endorses this plan. She says its long past the time we finally get someone around the house to do some cooking and cleaning.


LOL! You want more than one? :headknock Maybe if they rotated shifts.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Ernest said:


> All I ask for is that we honor and respect a traditional marriage. One husband and as many wives as the husband can support.
> 
> In that regard, my current wife endorses this plan. She says its long past the time we finally get someone around the house to do some cooking and cleaning.


sws can cook


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Ernest said:


> All I ask for is that we honor and respect a traditional marriage. One husband and as many wives as the husband can support.
> 
> In that regard, my current wife endorses this plan. She says its long past the time we finally get someone around the house to do some cooking and cleaning.


That sounds at lot like the "I need two boats" theory


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> who cares if people are gay? who is anyone to tell them they are in the wrong?
> pretty sure we all have better things to do than worry about someone you don't knows sexual preference...


who cares if people eat at chic-fil-a? who is anyone to tell them they are in the wrong?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Mont said:


> That sounds at lot like the "I need two boats" theory


Most people don't NEED one boat.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> sws can cook


Gilbert can gab......


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

txgoddess said:


> Most people don't NEED one boat.


nor wives


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

DEXTER said:


> MC you stated when this was coming into the news it was a BAD marketing decession on chik-fil-a's part. What you have to say now in your infinate wisdom?:rybka:


2cool is a very one-sided stronghold of political conservatism. Support for Chick-Fil-A may seem all one-sided from a 2cool perspective, but 2cool is not an accurate representation of America's politics as a whole.

In the real world, there will be almost as many Chick-Fil-A detractors as there will be supporters.

I will admit, however, that I didn't see this controversy blowing up into the giant pimple that it has become, but if I were the CEO of a large American corporation, I'd still keep my politics and religion to myself. Wearing your politics or your religion on your sleeve is risky business.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

I think gays need to go to james coney island and suck down hot dogs.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> 2cool is a very one-sided stronghold of political conservatism. Support for Chick-Fil-A may seem all one-sided from a 2cool perspective, but 2cool is not an accurate representation of America's politics as a whole.
> 
> In the real world, there will be almost as many Chick-Fil-A detractors as there will be supporters.
> 
> I will admit, however, that I didn't see this controversy blowing up into the giant pimple that it has become, but if I were the CEO of a large American corporation, I'd still keep my politics and religion to myself.


One thing to remember with this guy is he gives up revenue every Sunday because of religious beliefs, I don;t really think he is concerned if the gays and their gay supporters eat there or not.

Are we allowed to call them gays or is that offensive?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

gray gost said:


> I think gays need to go to james coney island and suck down hot dogs.


LMAO!. Hot doggin it.....Eat MoR HoTDOgs!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

*http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...oversy-colonel-sanders-183007225.html#more-id*


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

[QUOTE=SharkBait >*)\\\>
I care. It's my right to not agree with being gay. I don't think gay couples should have the same rights as me if they want to get married. It's not natural. It is discusting to me. Some of you on here might want to try to drag me down because of my remarks, but it won't bother me. You sure won't change my mind. Kudos to chik fil a for not backing down from their beliefs when the pressure was on. I just wish more people would do the same and not cower cause what you believe isn't politically correct . 

That's my $0.02


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

gray gost said:


> I think gays need to go to james coney island and suck down hot dogs.


Not only is 2cool overwhelmingly conservative and Christian compared to the general public, there's also a lot of ******* idiots in here. :smile:


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

All this for a chicken meal? Wonder if business would be as good if Mr. Cathy issues a monthly statement?

My meal was good but I was more impressed with the diversity of the crowd wanting to show their support.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Not only is 2cool overwhelmingly conservative, there's also a lot of idiots in here.


Are you saying gays don't like hot dogs?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> Are you saying gays don't like hot dogs?


I thought it was humorous.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

live and let live guys :headknock

"The Key to Happiness is Tolerance of Others and Their Beliefs"


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Not only is 2cool overwhelmingly conservative and Christian compared to the general public, there's also a lot of ******* idiots in here. :smile:


I take it you're not in any of these groups...not to worry, there's plenty of other idiot groups to go around.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> live and let live guys :headknock
> 
> "The Key to Happiness is Tolerance of Others and Their Beliefs"


To an extent, until you have to explain to your confused child why two men were making out on TV, or at Walmart. Its popping up everywhere. My daughter was watching a Justin Beiber music video on youtube when this gay guy popped up talking about how hot he was etc. I had to snatch the phone outta her hand to turn it off. Totally unacceptable.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

NOCREEK said:


> My daughter works at the one in Willis and it's super busy today along w/ the one in Conroe!!! I think they just kicked an ant hill.


Ate there today @ noon! Super, super busy! It took a while to get our food, but no complaints. Everyone was patient and polite. All walks of life, young and old. Willis police had to direct traffic by the time we departed.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I just got back from Chick-Fil-A.. The drive through was backed up down the street about a half mile at 3pm. Time to eat!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> live and let live guys :headknock
> 
> "The Key to Happiness is Tolerance of Others and Their Beliefs"


I don't mind gay people....I just don't wanna see it. I don't care to see straight people making out as well. Some things should be done behind closed doors and in private.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Honestly, I've never seen gay people making out in public. Even when I went into a gay bar. Gay pride parades, however, are a different animal. Probably not any more hedonistic than Mardi Gras, though. I don't go to either one of them bc I don't want to see it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

mastercylinder said:


> there's also a lot of ******* idiots in here. :smile:


and proud of it too!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I worked with a gay fella. Very nice guy. Very professional. I had no problem with him. I agree with Bobbyoshay. Keep it behind closed doors.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Love Chik-Fil-A even more now!!!!! If there was one nearby, I'd be out to support it today!!!!


----------



## ChumStain (Jul 27, 2012)

Who gives a shat??? Keep focusing on the chicken ad keep that bull$hit away from my nuggets. There should be a seperation of church and waffle fries.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

gray gost said:


> I think gays need to go to james coney island and suck down hot dogs.


You must work one of the stores or supply the product for James Coney Island. Be a good account to have if you were in the biz.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> 2cool is a very one-sided stronghold of political conservatism. Support for Chick-Fil-A may seem all one-sided from a 2cool perspective, but 2cool is not an accurate representation of America's politics as a whole.
> 
> In the real world, there will be almost as many Chick-Fil-A detractors as there will be supporters.
> 
> I will admit, however, that I didn't see this controversy blowing up into the giant pimple that it has become, but if I were the CEO of a large American corporation, I'd still keep my politics and religion to myself. Wearing your politics or your religion on your sleeve is risky business.


hey mastercrappinator... we all know you are against organized Christians and get your point already...


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

bobbyoshay said:


> I don't mind gay people....I just don't wanna see it. I don't care to see straight people making out as well. Some things should be done behind closed doors and in private.


Couldnt agree more i dont mind a smooch in public but not trying to eat each others face off lol, as my dad once told me there is a time and place for everyting.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> live and let live guys :headknock
> 
> "The Key to Happiness is Tolerance of Others and Their Beliefs"


Do you REALLY believe that? maybe we should just hand over the controls to the queers and the muslims then...

Bible says for two men to have sex together is an abomination. Can't pick and choose what part you believe in.

I will never think it is ok, and will teach my children the same! .02


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

I saw a lesbian couple grazing on a chick fil a sandwich at Wally World!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

> I saw a lesbian couple grazing on a chick fil a sandwich at Wally World!


They can't even make up their minds or they don't give a $hit.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

fishing-guru said:


> They can't even make up their minds or they don't give a $hit.


Chic-Fil-A never said gays weren't allowed to eat there. Hell I haven't even heard them discourage the gay make out session that is supposed to go down at some point.

It's a free country you can say what you want and eat were you want.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

sharksurfer66 said:


> Do you REALLY believe that?


not only do i believe it i live by it..

dont see anyone complaining about lesbians making out,(bet more than a few on here watch it on the internet too) honestly whats the difference..

as far as the bible goes, don't make me laugh
there are many paths to enlightenment, the bible and christianity is just one of thousands...

and yes i agree it should be kept behind closed doors, i don't agree with the bashing going on on this web board though...

no im not gay(am married and have a 4year old) i just believe in tolerance for all..everyone has things others wouldn't agree with..


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> not only do i believe it i live by it..
> 
> dont see anyone complaining about lesbians making out,(bet more than a few on here watch it on the internet too) honestly whats the difference..
> 
> ...


so you really don't believe in anything since all major religions contradict each other. So there aren't many paths to whatever "enlightenment" is.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> no im not gay(am married and have a 4year old) i just believe in tolerance for all..everyone has things others wouldn't agree with..


So corporations that give money to the homosexual agenda and factions thereof that publish gay-themed childrens books *aimed directly at your four year old*. You're good to go with that too? Very trusting, you are.

I don't have a problem with any gay, it's a sexual sin like any other sexual sin, but make no mistake, the gay movement has an agenda behind it.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

raise your kids right and let them make their own choices, if my daughter wanted to date or marry another women..i will stand behind her regardless, because i love her

IMO no religion is totally correct, but none of them are totally wrong either..
we are all just living beings trying to take as many breaths as possible, don't waste your breaths trying to change anyone else...
only person you can change is yourself..period.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> IMO no religion is totally correct, but none of them are totally wrong either..


It's not really a matter of opinion. If one religion was "totally correct," there would only be one religion.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> I'm not a very political person, but it seems pretty silly to me that a crummy fast food restaurant chain has become a focal point for the polarizing debate over traditional vs. non-traditional marriage, religious vs. non-religious, and right vs. left.


it isn't silly for people to rally around a company that shares their basic beliefs about right and wrong. the unusual thing about the chicken chain is that the CEO's belief happen to align with that of conservatives. it's usually that coffee chain or the ice creamers who bestow their unsolicited liberal beliefs on the masses.



mastercylinder said:


> But everyone rallying around a fast-food restaurant? That's symbolism at its finest. Only in America.


never heard you complain about starbucks or ben and jerry's doing the same.



mastercylinder said:


> I didn't know God was a 2cooler.
> 
> Don't be foolish. The "libtards" didn't do this all by themselves. It takes two to dance. You 2cooling pubes are the ones rushing down en masse to support ... a fast food restaurant.
> 
> As I said, it's symbolism at its finest.


the libtard media started it and it backfired.



mastercylinder said:


> I always find it comical that the more pious and "God-fearing" a person attempts to appear, the more judgmental, less tolerant and full of hatred they often seem to be.


i prefer to describe it as more watchful and tolerant of wrongdoing in our lives and the things our kids see.



mastercylinder said:


> 2cool is a very one-sided stronghold of political conservatism. Support for Chick-Fil-A may seem all one-sided from a 2cool perspective, but 2cool is not an accurate representation of America's politics as a whole.


yet your remain here and consistently complain about it.



mastercylinder said:


> Not only is 2cool overwhelmingly conservative and Christian compared to the general public, there's also a lot of ******* idiots in here. :smile:


it is a fishing site. fishing is typically an activity in which a ******* might participate. yet again, you remain here knowing this and continually complain about it and sometimes add smiley faces.

the only thing i can figure is that you and Mont must go way back, or you have some pictures of him cleaning an undersized fish...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

can't we all just get along, gay or not?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> IMO no religion is totally correct


Sure they are, just go to any church and ask them.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Bible says for two men to have sex together is an abomination.


The Bible also says to love thy neighbor as thyself. If we are all truly God's children are we as Christians supposed to condemn homosexuals when the Bible tells us to Judge not lest we be judged?

You did say


> Can't pick and choose what part you believe in.


So which is it? Do you not believe all of the verses in the Bible?

TH


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> The Bible also says to love thy neighbor as thyself. If we are all truly God's children are we as Christians supposed to condemn homosexuals when the Bible tells us to Judge not lest we be judged?
> 
> You did say
> 
> ...


love the sinner, hate the sin. Yes I believe all the verses in the Bible. What else you got?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> it isn't silly for people to rally around a company that shares their basic beliefs about right and wrong. the unusual thing about the chicken chain is that the CEO's belief happen to align with that of conservatives. it's usually that coffee chain or the ice creamers who bestow their unsolicited liberal beliefs on the masses.





> never heard you complain about starbucks or ben and jerry's doing the same.


When they stir up a controversy like this, I will.


> the libtard media started it and it backfired.


It "backfired" because you pubes got your dander up. Like I said, it takes two to dance.


> i prefer to describe it as more watchful and tolerant of wrongdoing in our lives and the things our kids see.


Who died and made you the determiner of wrongdoing?


> yet your remain here and consistently complain about it.


I'm a social commentator. It's what I do.


> it is a fishing site.


Right. I haven't discussed fishing in here since last year. Maybe you're thinking about another website.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

This is gay.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> The Bible also says to love thy neighbor as thyself. If we are all truly God's children are we as Christians supposed to condemn homosexuals when the Bible tells us to Judge not lest we be judged?
> 
> You did say
> 
> ...


You are asking about Christians so, yes Christians are absolutley supposed to judge other Christians when we see them so obviously going against what the Bible says and we are to look at ourselves before doing it. As a Christian we are _*not*_ to judge in matters of salvation, nor-moral issues, a Christian's service etc... If a Christian condemns a homosexual, then that is not right.

You are obviously delving into areas you know nothng about or don't understand.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Stuart said:


> You are asking about Christians so, yes Christians are absolutley supposed to judge other Christians when we see them so obviously going against what the Bible says and we are to look at ourselves before doing it. As a Christian we are _*not*_ to judge in matters of salvation, nor-moral issues, a Christian's service etc... If a Christian condemns a homosexual, then that is not right.
> 
> You are obviously delving into areas you know nothng about or don't understand.


X2


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

This is TEXAS!!!! ******* idiots belong here. Do not like ******* idiots move to California.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I believe the Bible also reads, "ye shall know them by their fruits". I don't hate queers, I just don't care to be around them. Male or female, makes no difference to me. Keep your chit behind closed doors!


----------



## Sufix Siege. (Apr 29, 2010)

119!! Whoa!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

homosexuals don't really bother me... until they start acting like being a homosexual is the only part of their life that's worth sharing publically.

we cant all be as enlightened as master cylinder...

hey MC, how's that total failure for chick fil a going so far?


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Went to chick fil a today and it was an incredible turnout. I think people are just tired of a loud minority trampling all over the silent majority and crying about it until we throw up our hands and give them what they want. The President of chick fil a has every right to free speech that anyone else in this country does. He didn't say they would serve anyone differently or even refuse to serve anyone. I think a lot of people showed up in support of his right to free speech as well as in support of Biblical marriage. It was good to see people finally making a stand and saying that enough is enough.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

iridered2003 said:


> can't we all just get along, gay or not?


Sure. I can, do and will. But I won't say homosexuality is an acceptable way of life to me.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> hey MC, how's that total failure for chick fil a going so far?


I'm not the one running out and paying good money to eat garbage at some fast-food restaurant chain all because of some silly political bull****, so why don't you rethink who's doing the failing here and get back to me when you have a better response.

C'mon, who's really the sucker here?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

ancientpaths said:


> Went to chick fil a today and it was an incredible turnout. I think people are just tired of a loud minority trampling all over the silent majority and crying about it until we throw up our hands and give them what they want. The President of chick fil a has every right to free speech that anyone else in this country does. He didn't say they would serve anyone differently or even refuse to serve anyone. I think a lot of people showed up in support of his right to free speech as well as in support of Biblical marriage. It was good to see people finally making a stand and saying that enough is enough.


Liberals don't think conservatives should do this. They spin it as to make us haters...they would rather we be quiet and stay in the background cowering behind socialism.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> I'm not the one running out and paying good money to eat garbage at some fast-food restaurant chain all because of some silly political bull****, so why don't you rethink who's doing the failing here and get back to me when you have a better response.
> 
> C'mon, who's really the sucker here?


You have obviously never eaten their spicy chicken sandwich...hardly garbage. Really.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> I'm not the one running out and paying good money to eat garbage at some fast-food restaurant chain all because of some silly political bull****, so why don't you rethink who's doing the failing here and get back to me when you have a better response.
> 
> C'mon, who's really the sucker here?


fail = the **** groups in the country that thought they could financially effect a popular fast food place because the CEO let out some inkling of his moral fiber.

you know all those homos were sitting around in their leather chaps talking with a lisp about how awesome and fantastic it was going to be when the lines were empty at chick fil a.

I do get a kick out of liberals and their stance for free speech. Until it goes against something that's one of their core beliefs.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Are all these supporters of free speech the same people that caused us to say, "Dixie whoo???Dixie Chicks? Never heard of them."


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> You have obviously never eaten their spicy chicken sandwich...hardly garbage. Really.


I've never eaten at Chick-Fil-A, and I never will. It's junk food, and you really are what you eat.



Bozo said:


> Are all these supporters of free speech the same people that caused us to say, "Dixie whoo???Dixie Chicks? Never heard of them."


Ouch, Bozo, that's not fair to the pubes. You seem to have forgotten that republicans are the guardians of all things good, moral and righteous.

Shame on you.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Seems like you have one group of buttheads saying you cant say that! No more chicken sandwiches! And anoher group of buttheads saying -you cant say that about people that say that! Eat chicken sandwiches! Sounds like the buttheads won


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> I've never eaten at Chick-Fil-A, and I never will. It's junk food, and you really are what you eat *and drink*.


Really...LOL...barbecue and beer are ******* food!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Chicken's will eat their own poo.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I do get a kick out of liberals and their stance for free speech. Until it goes against something that's one of their core beliefs.


I'm not a liberal. I'm just a social commentator. Nothing more, nothing less.

But shooting conservative republicans in the pond is much more fun because there are so many more in 2cool to shoot. It's easy pickings. :smile:


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't worry M.C. I ate a share for me today and ate a share for you too, since you wouldn't show up. I'm a "*******" too and I am what I eat and it shows, but, that's just how I roll.

I just happened to be in Pasadena today and when I left Altairs office, I asked the receptionist, (who happened to have a Chic-Fil-A cup on her desk and was pregnant) where the nearest one was. She pointed me in the direction of Spencer Road,.

Son, at 3pm, that place was hoppin. I ate the Spicy Chicken Combo with Sweet iced tea and M.C. you had the 4 chicken tender entree with the Chic-Fil-A sauce, that I happened to eat for you since you weren't there. I just happened to buy you lunch today. lol


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I didn't go to CFA today as we frequent it often. Absolutely love their sweet tea. I cannot make it as good as they do and I have tried over and over again. Plus I like their nuggets (no heavy breading) and waffle fries with mayo and catsup mixed together. CFA is the only place I mix mayo and catsup together to eat the fries.
Also, have you tried their peach milk shake - very good with chunks of peaches!
Oh, and I agree with Mr. Cathey!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> I'm not a liberal. I'm just a social commentator. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> But shooting conservative republicans in the pond is much more fun because there's so many more to shoot. It's easy pickings. :smile:


........kinda like playing golf with you......easy money....just sayin


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> I'm not a liberal. I'm just a social commentator. Nothing more, nothing


No you are just a bitter, whiner who needs to see a shrink


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

007 said:


> ........kinda like playing golf with you......easy money....just sayin


Right. You didn't even show up last time. I shot a 77 that day. I missed you.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I haven't read all the posts because it's a subject I care nothing about. I just want to try to interject some wisdom to make myself look cool, and wise. 

If this issue really bothers some of yall one way or the other, you really need to take up a hobby or something.

There are far worse issues that we face in today's world and it's going unnoticed because the media and big business has shifted your focus on this issue in order to distract you from the bigger problems we face.

It's called, "Hook, Line and Sinker"!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

wow the amount or ignorance and arrogance in this thread..

and honestly how many of the people throwing around bible verses have actually read the book?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> Right. You didn't even show up last time. I shot a 77 that day. I missed you.


 You cant just play 13 holes and expect it to stand.........GOOFY!!!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

It's not just a problem with the media when the mayors of major cities are allowed to ban permits for new building, based on something the CEO said.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> I always find it comical that the more pious and "God-fearing" a person attempts to appear, the more judgmental, less tolerant and full of hatred they often seem to be.


Socialistic?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

golf and easy money.... I want to try for some of that.. I got a 25 handicap.. spot me a few strokes and it's on... $10 a hole? $20? Do I need to find a partner to play you two?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> golf and easy money.... I want to try for some of that.. I got a 25 handicap.. spot me a few strokes and it's on... $10 a hole? $20? Do I need to find a partner to play you two?


J let's partner up on this one I'm a solid 16.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

007/MC (who shot a 77 recently) versus J/JShupe (high handicaps)... sounds like easy money for someone... but what the heck. It's only money and a good fun game. We may have to get them to drink a beer a hole also.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> 007/MC (who shot a 77 recently) versus J/JShupe (high handicaps)... sounds like easy money for someone... but what the heck. It's only money and good game.


good plan - you want someone to hold the money?

Chuck Richey might be available.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

smokin hot chicks kanoodling is cool

but we should have strict weight and haircut limits for the rest


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> good plan - you want someone to hold the money?
> Richey might be available.


You do it homey. I've got your #


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> 007/MC (who shot a 77 recently) versus J/JShupe (high handicaps)... sounds like easy money for someone... but what the heck. It's only money and a good fun game. We may have to get them to drink a beer a hole also.


Let's do it... I have a lesson tomorrow though.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Stuart*



Stuart said:


> You are asking about Christians so, yes Christians are absolutley supposed to judge other Christians when we see them so obviously going against what the Bible says and we are to look at ourselves before doing it. As a Christian we are _*not*_ to judge in matters of salvation, nor-moral issues, a Christian's service etc... If a Christian condemns a homosexual, then that is not right.
> 
> You are obviously delving into areas you know nothng about or don't understand.


You're a bigger idiot than the guy I posted that for. Perhaps you should read my post one more time or if necessary let me know and I'll post it again for you in big letters so you can comprehend what it was that I wrote.

You want to debate theology bring it on. You want to discuss the Bible both the New and Old Testament, bring it on. But until you can read a paragraph or two without totally screwing up what was written, well I'll just wait on you.

TH


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

flatscat1 said:


> There were no fewer than 150 people in line at Chck today at lunchtime (downtown, park shops.) I've never seen so many people willing to stand in a line. Even if they were to give away free food you couldn't get that many people in a line.


About 5 people on my team went over around 11:30 and said the line went down past potbellys and around the corner. And got even longer before they went over to treebeards.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am no marketing guru, by a long shot! But, if Chik-fil-a doesn't come out with Chik antennae balls they are missing a great opportunity. Free with an order, or 99cents, they would be a success!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

14 minutes to get through the drive-thru, another 6 or 7 to get to the window.

line inside was just as bad...but I saw blacks, whites, asians, hispanics all in the line.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> 14 minutes to get through the drive-thru, another 6 or 7 to get to the window.
> 
> line inside was just as bad...but I saw blacks, whites, asians, hispanics all in the line.


Who cares will you set this golf match up please.


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

Lot of weight gain going on today that's for sure.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

StinkBait said:


> Stop what war? Good lord kid, you are 17, don't worry so much about what your neighbor does, you will more than likely have bigger worries in your life down the road.
> 
> And Chick-Fil-A is laughing all the way to the bank.


You are so right. I couldn't even imagine how much money chick fil a made today. I personally don't believe in gay marriage but hell if you wanna be a *** be a *** just don't bring it around my family or myself.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

gray gost said:


> I think gays need to go to james coney island and suck down hot dogs.


Lmfao!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

billclemens said:


> Lot of weight gain going on today that's for sure.


Another bitter, whiner....


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Chick fil a Chick n strips, sausage risotto, steamed broccoli, spanish and kalmata olives w/cheese. topped with australian shiraz. This protest business can be fun.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, I don't care what any of you say!
I will support traditional marriage, Mr. Cathy , and Chic-fil-A!
I DO believe the gay lifestyle is wrong, but as long as that agenda of theirs is not trying to be force fed to me I don't care what they do as long as it's in private.
Many others here have basically said the same.
As for that VERY small count of us that will argue that we are ******** and thereby somehow wrong in our convictions well....consider the source!
BTW, chicken ain't junk food!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

haha... wife just told me about her chik-fil-a experience with the kids today for lunch... horrible lines and wait, drive through was packed and store was out the doors with film crews from news stations there,..... I explained what it was all about and she said "well then, it was worth it"..


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

From a businesses perspective, there's no such thing as bad publicity.
That's all it's is, a publicity stunt.


----------



## kenn22 (Jul 2, 2009)

why do the "****'s" need to go to Chik Fil-A????? they need to go to Burger King and get them a whopper because that is what they are looking for.. 

Why mess up a good restaurant?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> You're a bigger idiot than the guy I posted that for. Perhaps you should read my post one more time or if necessary let me know and I'll post it again for you in big letters so you can comprehend what it was that I wrote.
> 
> You want to debate theology bring it on. You want to discuss the Bible both the New and Old Testament, bring it on. But until you can read a paragraph or two without totally screwing up what was written, well I'll just wait on you.
> 
> TH


I'm sorry. Did I hurt your feelings? Did you not say

"The Bible also says to love thy neighbor as thyself. If we are all truly God's children are we as Christians supposed to condemn homosexuals when the 
Bible tells us to Judge not lest we be judged?

Do you not understand that condemn and judge are two different things as I explained. Several people agreed with me, so please enlighten all of us.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

mstrelectricman said:


> Well, I don't care what any of you say!
> I will support traditional marriage, Mr. Cathy , and Chic-fil-A!
> I DO believe the gay lifestyle is wrong, but as long as that agenda of theirs is not trying to be force fed to me I don't care what they do as long as it's in private.
> Many others here have basically said the same.
> ...


I don't agree with the Homosexual lifestyle nor do I care to even let it bother me that there are gays out there. What bothers me is the "Flamers" Yall know what I mean, the ones that pull **** like this, that want you to know they are gay and are starving for attention.

They got thier arses handed to them, no pun intended. What goes on in your bedroom is none of my business nor do I want my kids finding out about it or seing you make out with another man.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

kenn22 said:


> why do the "****'s" need to go to Chik Fil-A????? they need to go to Burger King and get them a whopper because that is what they are looking for..
> 
> Why mess up a good restaurant?


All the libs in the jungle said they'll be anti protesting at Der Wienerschnitzel :biggrin:


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

This had to be a record sales and profit day for CFA and I saw coverage of this on NBC news this evening. It was too large to be ignored.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

billclemens said:


> Lot of weight gain going on today that's for sure.


Actually your rhetoric is toned down. Read what your brethren posted on twitter.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/cho...-left-is-reacting-to-support-chick-fil-a-day/

I'm sure Friday will be a peaceful display of tolerance.

BTW Billie here is the nutrition info for you and your friends. A few tips:

You can substitute fruit for fries. I'm sure you like "fruits".

You can get a zero calorie fresh squeezed lemonade. Much better than the minute maid lite the competitors sell.

The oils are a combination of more healthy oils like peanut and canola, but you can skip that and get grilled chicken.

You can always get a grilled chicken wrap and fruit and and dodge the carbs , fat and cals to keep your girlie figure.

http://www.chick-fil-a.com/Food/Healthful-Lifestyle

Or you can just be a bitter, uninformed whiner like your idol MC.

Tate


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

On The Hook said:


> For some reason, the Gay and Lesbian communities (not sure why they make a point of being different when they claim to want equality) want to change the definition of a word that has long standing history for a specific meaning. A marriage is between a man and a woman. Look up the definition and you will see. If two women or two men want to be together in a relationship, that is their business. I don't understand it, or care to, but I feel strongly that they need to come up with their own word to describe that arrangement, as the word marriage is already taken and has a specific meaning. I have no problem with them having the same rights, responsibilities, obligations and consequences as would a married couple.
> 
> I respect their right to be different, just as they should respect our right not to be. What they have is rather unconventional and generally goes against the grain of society, so I do not understand why they want society to modify the long standing definition of marriage. I think they can be equal in all aspects using another word that better describes their situation. Call it what ever word they like that does not involve changing the definition of an existing word. Civil Union, Same sex partners, or something entirely new, just as their situation is entirely new.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. 
I have a gay friend on of the best men I know. Would do anything and everything for anyone. I would like to see him and his partner have the same rights as me and my wife. 
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> I have a gay friend on of the best men I know. Would do anything and everything for anyone. I would like to see him and his partner have the same rights as me and my wife.
> James
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


what rights does this gay friend and his partner not have that you and your wife have? Is marriage a right, now?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> Sure. I can, do and will. But I won't say homosexuality is an acceptable way of life to me.


thats the problem. it's never gonna go away, so you can accept it or drive yourself to a stroke worrying about it.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> thats the problem. it's never gonna go away, so you can accept it or drive yourself to a stroke worrying about it.


i'm not gonna worry about it, what gets me though is that the gay communtiy is so "in your face" about it all, i think that is where the problem is....

everyday, there is a major announcement on TV about someone "coming out of the closet" it's such a big deal, that it's on every news stand, TV show, talk show, radio show, etc etc...

why not just do what you got to do and quit being so "in your face" about it?


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

nasty


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

So riddle me this, those that support gay marriage for the "rights and privelages" it would afford. I'm sure there are more heterosexual couples in long term relationships than homosexuals wanting to get married. If the "rights and privelages" are so awesome, how come those many, many thousands of heterosexual couples aren't clamoring to get all married up?????

I think it's because "marriage rights and privelages" is just the poster child. What the homosexual agenda really wants is acceptance. They think if states legalize it, then that will be their ultimate sign of acceptance.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Stuart said:


> So riddle me this, those that support gay marriage for the "rights and privelages" it would afford. I'm sure there are more heterosexual couples in long term relationships than homosexuals wanting to get married. If the "rights and privelages" are so awesome, how come those many, many thousands of heterosexual couples aren't clamoring to get all married up?????
> 
> I think it's because "marriage rights and privelages" is just the poster child. What the homosexual agenda really wants is acceptance. They think if states legalize it, then that will be their ultimate sign of acceptance.


i think you be on to something with that....smoke and mirror?

i would like to know what benefits i get for being married, other than health insurance, but when i was single i had that....so i don't understand...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

iridered2003 said:


> thats the problem. it's never gonna go away, so you can accept it or drive yourself to a stroke worrying about it.


homosexuality is hardly a stressor in my life. in fact, it isn't at all. but i will never stop proclaiming that homosexuality is wrong. says who? says me.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> what rights does this gay friend and his partner not have that you and your wife have? Is marriage a right, now?


He's probably talking about medical insurance. That is the real deal here. They want marriage and all of the things that go with it including medical insurance.

I say to each their own and Mr. Cathy can run his business the way he wants since this is America.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

swifty said:


> He's probably talking about medical insurance. That is the real deal here. They want marriage and all of the things that go with it including medical insurance.
> 
> I say to each their own and Mr. Cathy can run his business the way he wants since this is America.


why do you need to be "married" to have health insurance, especially with this new healthcare deal, that's what i don't understand...

even before i was married, i still had insurance while i worked, so not sure i follow, can you explain?


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Gay chickens taste better than straight chickens!

They're more succulent and brightly plumaged, making them easier to catch! LOL

What's next, Dairy Queen?


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> why do you need to be "married" to have health insurance, especially with this new healthcare deal, that's what i don't understand...
> 
> even before i was married, i still had insurance while i worked, so not sure i follow, can you explain?


There was a recent stink down at the City of Austin where one ***** wanted to add her "partner" to her insurance coverage and couldn't. As I understand they had to be legally married to get the same benefit package as the employee of the city. I'll see if I can find a link...

Edit: I'm wrong about the City of Austin. It must be one of the surrounding counties. Still looking....
http://www.statesman.com/blogs/cont...009/11/02/city_of_austin_expands_samesex.html


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> i'm not gonna worry about it, what gets me though is that the gay communtiy is so "in your face" about it all, i think that is where the problem is....
> 
> everyday, there is a major announcement on TV about someone "coming out of the closet" it's such a big deal, that it's on every news stand, TV show, talk show, radio show, etc etc...
> 
> why not just do what you got to do and quit being so "in your face" about it?


thats why i said don't worry about it. i dont like the in you face way myself, but let them do what they want and i'm gone fishing. toooo many fish out there to worry about a lil BS!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I haven't read through all 18 pages of this, so I don't know exactly what has been said and what hasn't. I'll just throw my thoughts on this that are the results of pondering on it on and off for a few hours.

People say that "gay marriage" is a sin or if we allow this to happen then God will "look down on us with a vengeance" as he did with Sodom and Gomorrah. I'm not so sure I agree with that because, marriage is just a promise between two people to love, cherish, and be committed to one another through thick and thin until one of the two dies. I see no sin in that promise whether that is between a man and women, two women or two men.

What I do see as a sin is homosexual sex. I also see many forms of heterosexual sex that are a sin. We commit adultery, sodomy and engage in many forms of copulation that are considered sins, but we still see no issue at all with us being married. If we don't have a problem with being married while we engage in sinful sexual activities, then why should I be opposed to gays being married just because the will engage in sinful sexual activities?

It isn't the marriage that is sinful, it is the sex that is sinful. Married or not, the sex will happen. Keeping them from marrying won't stop the sin, nor will it promote it. There isn't a gay person out there that is "saving themselves for marriage". They are deviant and will be deviant married or not. 

So, all this debate over should they or shouldn't they be married is a bunch of hogwash and will not promote or make us any more accountable for the deviant actions of others whether they are gay or straight than we already are. Im not guilty for somebody else committing adultery, just as I won't be guilty for a gay person engaging in sodomy if they are allowed to marry. 

Let people love one another without judging them. God will judge those not in your church, just judge those in your church. That's what we are told to do in 1 Corinthians 5. Treat the sexually immoral, drunkards, swindlers and idolaters normal outside the church and just worry with those in your church to keep your brother or sister on the right path. You can't judge the whole world. Doing so is wrong.


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

I would be willing to listen to all the comments, but I need to go get in line to Reserve my Sandwhich for Friday. Would anyone else like me to pick up there ticket?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Bozo said:


> 5. Treat the sexually immoral, drunkards, swindlers and idolaters normal outside the church and just worry with those in your church to keep your brother or sister on the right path. You can't judge the whole world. Doing so is wrong.


Matt 28:19-20

19Go therefore and *make disciples of all nations*, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit,
*20teaching them to observe all that I have commanded y*ou; and lo, I am with you always, to the close of the age

There is judging and there is teaching. If I am having a conversation with a homosexual I can point our scripture to them and let them know that homosexual acts are a sin. That is not judging. The thing that is lost, unfortunately, is compassion and love. Telling them they are going to hell is judging. We do not know their heart or situation and that IS up to God. Telling others about Christ and what his word says is teaching, not judging.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> i think you be on to something with that....smoke and mirror?
> 
> i would like to know what benefits i get for being married, other than health insurance, but when i was single i had that....so i don't understand...


Tax break, federal benefits, widower's benefits, right to make decisions for incapacitated spouse without power of attorney, inheritance without a will, any military benefits for spouses, retirement benefits for spouses...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Tax break, federal benefits, widower's benefits, right to make decisions for incapacitated spouse without power of attorney, inheritance without a will, any military benefits for spouses, retirement benefits for spouses...


forgot about all of that...dang. hwell:


----------



## ChumStain (Jul 27, 2012)

I heard Jessie Jackson is on his way to Chick-fil-a because they dont sell dark meat.. How dare them!!

And while we are at it, how about we boycott taco bell because of all the illegal aliens


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Tax break, federal benefits, widower's benefits, right to make decisions for incapacitated spouse without power of attorney, inheritance without a will, any military benefits for spouses, retirement benefits for spouses...


Valid points. I'd rather just rewrite the laws to allow all that. But not the marriage laws.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Valid points. I'd rather just rewrite the laws to allow all that. But not the marriage laws.


x 2

and have a living will to to address the other issue


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Stuart said:


> Valid points. I'd rather just rewrite the laws to allow all that. But not the marriage laws.


Be easier to stop issuing "Marriage" licenses and make everything a civil union. Holy matrimony belongs in a church and church doesn't belong in government.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

The gays might want to think long & hard about going thru with their "kiss in"
at Chic Fil A's around the country tomorrow...

The potential backlash from such behavior in a family restaurant could set their cause back for years...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

frank n texas said:


> The gays might want to think long & hard about going thru with their "kiss in"
> at Chic Fil A's around the country tomorrow...
> 
> The potential backlash from such behavior in a family restaurant could set their cause back for years...


not sticking up for them, just curious....what do you think is going to happen?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Freedom of speech. That's what this is all about, right or is it? I just think it's a marketing ploy by Chik-Fil-A and their owners. Free marketing by controversy caused by the media. Isn't this what rappers do? Cause beef, no pun intended, with other rappers when they are about to release their new albums. Pick a side, any side. There's no right or wrong. Just the richer getting richer with the help of the media!! Just my $.02! http://www.addictinginfo.org/2012/08/01/pride/


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

frank n texas said:


> The gays might want to think long & hard about going thru with their "kiss in"
> at Chic Fil A's around the country tomorrow...
> 
> The potential backlash from such behavior in a family restaurant could set their cause back for years...


Exactly. They are welcome to do it in an orderly manner, but they may want to think about what that is going to gain them when a family goes in there and there are two dudes or two chicks mugging down. What is that doing to further their cause? It's a respect thing. I don't want to see a heterosexual couple mugging down in there. It's not the place or time and it is just more "in your face" tactics from the homosexual agenda that just keeps alienating (sp?) them from a lot of society.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Chic Fil a should invte them in for a free sandwhich  

Kill 'em with kindness


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bozo said:


> I'm not so sure I agree with that because, marriage is just a promise between two people to love, cherish, and be committed to one another through thick and thin until one of the two dies. I see no sin in that promise whether that is between a man and women, two women or two men.


No, marriage is betting someone half your **** that you'll love only them forever.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

can you imagine how over run Hooter's would be if they announced they were for gay's and straights (and to prove it Hooter's girls would be kissing each other openly all day??) there wouldn't be ANY chicken left anywhere.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> One side for each of your personalities!!! :brew:





txgoddess said:


> You think I only have two?


Oh my,, Corny,, please don't get her started!:spineyes:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

chic should pull a fast one after as much as they made yesterday and take friday off. LOL


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> No, marriage is betting someone half your **** that you'll love only them forever.


:rotfl:
Nailed it!


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

lets pay more attention to osama sticking it off in us every day


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Be easier to stop issuing "Marriage" licenses and make everything a civil union. Holy matrimony belongs in a church and church doesn't belong in government.


This country was founded and swore in with Gods word the Bible not a mans word but Gods.Maybe this country should rewind a bit ,friend.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

waterspout said:


> chic should pull a fast after as much as they made yesterday and take friday off. LOL


May very well happen Im sure they pretty much depleted their stock everywhere yesterday.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

bubbas kenner said:


> This country was founded and swore in with Gods word the Bible not a mans word but Gods.Maybe this country should rewind a bit ,friend.


I agree. Back to 1797. The US is not a Christian nation, but is religiously neutral.

In 1797, the United States Senate ratified a treaty with Tripoli that stated in Article 11:

As the Government of the United States of America is not, in any sense, founded on the Christian religion; as it has in itself no character of enmity against the laws, religion, or tranquillity, of Mussulmen; and, as the said States never entered into any war, or act of hostility against any Mahometan nation, it is declared by the parties, that no pretext arising from religious opinions, shall ever produce an interruption of the harmony existing between the two countries.

*Because Article VI, clause 2 of the United States Constitution renders ratified treaties "the supreme Law of the Land", the Treaty of Tripoli confirms that the government of the United States was specifically intended to be religiously neutral.*

Oh, snap!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Be easier to stop issuing "Marriage" licenses and make everything a civil union. Holy matrimony belongs in a church and church doesn't belong in government.


x1000- this is the most intelligent post on here. If society insists on splitting hairs, change the name of state sanctioned unions betwen two people from marriage license to a CU license. 
It is not a gay thing its a rights things. One group of Americans should not be able to dictate to another group of American what rights they are entitled to. That is very very un American. Restricting one groups rights is fascism.
Its about FREEDOM


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> I agree. Back to 1797. The US is not a Christian nation, but is religiously neutral.
> 
> In 1797, the United States Senate ratified a treaty with Tripoli that stated in Article 11:
> 
> ...


Neutralized religion is fine, separation of church and state is not.Lets bring God back not put Him back.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

stone whomever to death! someone step forward please...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

bubbas kenner said:


> Neutralized religion is fine, separation of church and state is not.Lets bring God back not put Him back.


That makes zero sense. The government of the United States is religiously neutral. You may worship whomever and whatever you please, but the government does not endorse, affiliate with, or ban any religion. Period. Not Catholic, not Baptist, not Pentecostal, not Wiccan, not Hindu, not Muslim, not Buddhist, not Quaker, not Scientologist, not anything. You can't put Him back because He was never supposed to be there to begin with. Church and government are two separate entities. Should you continue to insist on putting a god in government, you better hope that it's yours and always will be. That isn't guaranteed. Why is this so difficult for people to understand? Religious freedom is okay as long as it's your religion? What hypocrites.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just remember this was not a marketing scheme, though if it was we could call Mr. Cathy a marketing genius. This was all about some city governments (Boston, San Francisco, and Chicago) not approving building permits in certain areas, and saying the restaurant chain was not welcome in their towns. Huckabee declared Aug 1 appreciation day, and thats how it all started. 

I am glad to see that there are still companies and CEO's like Dan Cathy that will stand their ground on their beliefs and not adjust them everytime they need to for marketing conditions or political correctness.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> chic should pull a fast one after as much as they made yesterday and take friday off. LOL


WHY? Because you are intollerant to gay people. This whole thing is stupid. Cathy is intitled to his opinion just like the gay community is to theirs. Looks like he pulled off the largest marketing ploy of all time with the help of the media and mayors of Chicago Boston


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

bubbas kenner said:


> Neutralized religion is fine, separation of church and state is not.Lets bring God back not put Him back.


Iran does that. But I dont think I would want to live there


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> Iran does that. But I dont think I would want to live there


I don't know why not. Whackdinejad says there are no homosexuals in Iran.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> That makes zero sense. The government of the United States is religiously neutral. You may worship whomever and whatever you please, but the government does not endorse, affiliate with, or ban any religion. Period. Not Catholic, not Baptist, not Pentecostal, not Wiccan, not Hindu, not Muslim, not Buddhist, not Quaker, not Scientologist, not anything. You can't put Him back because He was never supposed to be there to begin with. Church and government are two separate entities. Should you continue to insist on putting a god in government, you better hope that it's yours and always will be. That isn't guaranteed. Why is this so difficult for people to understand? Religious freedom is okay as long as it's your religion? What hypocrites.


This may shock you, but this is spot on, some of your other thinking not so much 

People can't see a day where Christianity might not be the majority religion and I sure don't want to live under some of the messed up rules and laws of other religions.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I'm currently sitting in chic fil a. 

Waiting on our 14 chicken sandwiches and 64 piece platter to take to the lake for an afternoon of skiing at canyon. 

Can't make it Friday. I'll be Tarpon fishing in port a. 


Cody C


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I agree. Back to 1797. The US is not a Christian nation, but is religiously neutral.
> 
> In 1797, the United States Senate ratified a treaty with Tripoli that stated in Article 11:
> 
> ...


wait one dang second there, if we go back that far, what's gonna happen to us mexicans, i'm a little worried.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

All THIS over a dang chicken sammich....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> wait one dang second there, if we go back that far, what's gonna happen to us mexicans, i'm a little worried.


May I see your Green Card, please?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> wait one dang second there, if we go back that far, what's gonna happen to us mexicans, i'm a little worried.


Texas was still under the control of the Spanish, I think. You should be fine.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> May I see your Green Card, please?


it's in the dryer right now, i'll get back with ya. 



txgoddess said:


> Texas was still under the control of the Spanish, I think. You should be fine.


then we have to relive getting our booty kicked again and back to mowing yards....great. sad2sm


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> it's in the dryer right now, i'll get back with ya.
> 
> then we have to relive getting our booty kicked again and *back to mowing yards*....great. sad2sm


y'all stopped?


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

And a dang good chicken sammich................I fully support Chik-fil-a and the freedom of speech!!!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> y'all stopped?


i did, now Gilbert works for me, i just supervise.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/08/0...-sets-record-restaurant-chain-says/?hpt=hp_t3

Yesterday was a new record for them.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> i did, now Gilbert works for me, i just supervise.


How'd you get Gilbert to work?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> How'd you get Gilbert to work?


wore my Border Patrol cap.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang - now I want some **** waffle fries!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Their new theme song is cha ching, cha ching, cha ching. They have to be laughing all the way to the bank and back. What's even more priceless is the AFLCIO is forced into backing them. Fail of the week goes to the council member in NYC that blasted them on a city letterhead and then had to eat crow over it. There may be some dumb ******** here, but there's some real works of dumb on the city payroll(s).


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> it's in the dryer right now, i'll get back with ya.


That's fine, but I need to see it as soon as possible. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I have to ask, How is Chickenboy? Is he safe? I hope he was able to hide, lots of chicken was sold yesterday.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Mont said:


> Their new theme song is cha ching, cha ching, cha ching. They have to be laughing all the way to the bank and back. What's even more priceless is the AFLCIO is forced into backing them. Fail of the week goes to the council member in NYC that blasted them on a city letterhead and then had to eat crow over it. T*here may be some dumb ******** here, but there's some real works of dumb on the city payrol*l(s).


Huh?


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I just got a headache trying to read this whole post at once. I made it to #190.

Somewhere around 1.5% of the population wants to tell >50% of the population to **** and accept us because we want you to. I'm all for the same rights for the gays, you can be just as miserable as us married people. I have plenty of gay friends and even family. Where they start to **** me off is by thinking that they have more of a right to be accepted than the majority in this country. Being gay is not a human right, just like marriage isn't. Get over it and get out of my face.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> That's fine, but I need to see it as soon as possible. Thank you for your cooperation.


sorry it took so long, here you go...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> sorry it took so long, here you go...


That's a fraud. It doesn't match your age, it's expired, it's not a green card, and the signature has a "g" but the name does not. Liar, liar, pants on fire!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> That's a fraud. It doesn't match your age, it's expired, it's not a green card, and the signature has a "g" but the name does not. Liar, liar, pants on fire!


"yer name is Mclovin"....."i love this kid"

dang, i'm gonna have to go watch the movie again. :slimer:

pick one then! LOL


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> "yer name is Mclovin"....."i love this kid"
> 
> dang, i'm gonna have to go watch the movie again. :slimer:
> 
> pick one then! LOL


That's such a man movie.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

spicyitalian said:


> I just got a headache trying to read this whole post at once. I made it to #190.
> 
> Somewhere around 1.5% of the population wants to tell >50% of the population to **** and accept us because we want you to. I'm all for the same rights for the gays, you can be just as miserable as us married people. I have plenty of gay friends and even family. * Where they start to **** me off is by thinking that they have more of a right to be accepted than the majority in this country. *Being gay is not a human right, just like marriage isn't. Get over it and get out of my face.


Do gays want "*more of a right* to be accepted," or do they just want to be accepted for who they are like everyone else?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Fish-a-mon said:


> WHY? Because you are intollerant to gay people. This whole thing is stupid. Cathy is intitled to his opinion just like the gay community is to theirs. Looks like he pulled off the largest marketing ploy of all time with the help of the media and mayors of Chicago Boston


If they want to flaunt it I am.. that's my choice because I believe in the bible!

But mainly, I think it'd be funny to see a bunch of **** protest a closed chic-fil-a. lmao


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Do gays want "more of a right to be accepted," or do they just want to be accepted for who they are like everyone else?


I don't know. You tell us.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> I don't know. You tell us.


If you don't know, then why are you posting that gays want "more of a right?" If you can't hang with the debate, go play on Facebook.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Some may not give a damm what the gays want.....


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I always think it is funny when 3% of the population wants the other 97% to be tolerable of their lifestyle.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

DSL_PWR said:


> I always think it is funny when 3% of the population wants the other 97% to be tolerable of their lifestyle.


I tolerate you.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> I tolerate you.


I am glad that in your 3% world you can tolerate a Christian man who believes in God and my belief that marriage should be between a man and woman.

Thank you for your acceptance, it means so much to me. (where is that smiley?)


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I tolerate both of you. Where's my smiley?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> I am glad that in your 3% world you can tolerate a Christian man who believes in God and my belief that marriage should be between a man and woman.
> 
> Thank you for your acceptance, it means so much to me. (where is that smiley?)


Are you happy to know that the gays tolerate you? :an5:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

DSL_PWR said:


> Thank you for your acceptance, it means so much to me. (where is that smiley?)





txgoddess said:


> I tolerate both of you. Where's my smiley?


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

many of the worst things in the history of the world were done in the name of religion








i don't agree with many of the opinions in this thread however i do defend and tolerate your right to feel and express them

this is my last post on this thread
spread peace and love


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Do gays want "*more of a right* to be accepted," or do they just want to be accepted for who they are like everyone else?


I think more of the latter. The homophobe crowd is dwindling in my estimation, which it should. No need for fear, they are just people. I think what the gays want is acceptance that their lifestyle is "normal". That's where I differ, but that's me.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> many of the worst things in the history of the world were done in the name of religion


It has long been my contention that, overall, religion has been bad for this world. Religion has created more problems than it has solved. More people have died in this world in the name of religion than for any other cause.

Christianity preaches "thou shalt not worship false prophets," yet those are the words spoken from just another false "prophet."

There are no prophets. All prophets are megalomaniac phonies fishing for suckers to feed their megalomania.

Being a prophet is a competative business, and that's all it is - a business. Jesus was a snake oil salesman. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> It has long been my contention that, overall, religion has been bad for this world. Religion has created more problems than it has solved.


I really don't think there is any true way to estimate how the world would be without religion. My guess is quite uncivilized. I think religion played a major role in the civilization of the world.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Protesting gay marriage because of your religious beliefs is kinda like protesting someone eating a pizza because you're on a diet.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I fail to see how this whole Chik-fil-a thing has to do with religion, to me its 100% about freedom of speech. Its fine for one side to say same sex marriage should be legalized but not okay for those opposing it to say they don't support it? WHAT? I also don't think its right for mayors to be saying they will or won't let a business be licensed in their city based on personal views as long as the business meets the legal requirements to be permitted. 

On a side note, Tim just called to ask if there was something else to do with CFA today because there are more cars there today than there was yesterday. I guess all those who couldn't make it then, opted for today.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> I really don't think there is any true way to estimate how the world would be without religion. My guess is quite uncivilized. I think religion played a major role in the civilization of the world.


Our world is uncivilized_* with*_ religion.

Face it, if "God" exists, he has definitely been an underachiever. If I were "God," I could not have created a better universe, but I could have done a much better job with mankind.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

The first amendment provides you freedom of speech ONLY from prosecution. That doesn't mean there won't still be consequences. Walk into your CEO's office and call him a lying, cheating, pillaging, scumbag MFer, and you hate his guts. Then tell him he can't do anything because you're protected by your first amendment freedom of speech, and let us know how that goes. Organized protests are not illegal in this country. Both sides are within their rights. But if you're gonna publicly vilify a given section of the population, expect to hear from them. Right gun owners?


spirit said:


> I fail to see how this whole Chik-fil-a thing has to do with religion, to me its 100% about freedom of speech. Its fine for one side to say same sex marriage should be legalized but not okay for those opposing it to say they don't support it? WHAT?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Dear USA, 

You should never boycott someone just because you don't agree with something they said.

Sincerely,

The Dixie Chicks


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I sure wish the post about the ninja pic and surf color wouldn't have disappeared... it was a much more pleasant read.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> many of the worst things in the history of the world were done in the name of religion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please go back offshore in the yak.

you said "this is my last post" on the other forum as well, but you a posting mofo on here and there. :spineyes: :slimer:


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

When did you start using capital letters, Bruce?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Dear USA,
> 
> You should never boycott someone just because you don't agree with something they said.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's quite apples to apples. Mr Cathy was an unknown before some liberal started crying about what he said. The Dixie Chicks on the other hand had a huge audience and access to the media and saw that and USED that to get up in our face about a topic.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Stuart said:


> I don't think it's quite apples to apples. Mr Cathy was an unknown before some liberal started crying about what he said. The Dixie Chicks on the other hand had a huge audience and access to the media and saw that and USED that to get up in our face about a topic.


Free speech is free speech... whether you agree with it or not.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txjoker said:


> When did you start using capital letters, Bruce?


When God touched me and told me I needed to. :smile:


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Free speech is free speech... whether you agree with it or not.


Agree, but some have more power to "broadcast" their free speech than others. That was my only point. Mr Cathy was on some unknown radio show from what I understand. Dixie Chicks were at the top of their game, had a ready made audience and used that opportunity. I have no problem with that. They said what they wanted to say. They paid for it in record sales later, but they got to say what they wanted to say.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Stuart said:


> Agree, but some have more power to "broadcast" their free speech than others. That was my only point. Mr Cathy was on some unknown radio show from what I understand. Dixie Chicks were at the top of their game, had a ready made audience and used that opportunity. I have no problem with that. They said what they wanted to say. They paid for it in record sales later, but they got to say what they wanted to say.


That's my point. Every person here has the right to boycott any establishment that they please because they disagree with a policy or opinion. Every establishment/band has the right to express their own opinion. They simply have to accept that there are people who will not agree and may be turned off by it.

For most people this isn't about "free speech." If Dan Cathy had expressed his support for gay marriage and a group boycotted Chick-fil-a, how many of these same people would be lined up in support of his "free speech"? It's fine to support someone that you agree with, but don't **** on my boot and tell me it's raining. At least be honest about why you're there.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I hear that Dairy Queen has a marketing plan in order to win over the gays that Chick-fil-a has lost. It's called "Dairy Queen, come eat a dude!!"


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

cklimpt said:


> I hear that Dairy Queen has a marketing plan in order to win over the gays that Chick-fil-a has lost. It's called "Dairy Queen, come eat a dude!!"


hey, no fair pickin' on DQ. A hungerbuster with cheese is fine dining around here.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

DSL_PWR said:


> I always think it is funny when 3% of the population wants the other 97% to be tolerable of their lifestyle.


Yeah minorities shouldn't expect the same rights as the majority. Thas silly nonsense. 
Hey can we change that rule when the mexicans out number the white folks?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> That's my point. Every person here has the right to boycott any establishment that they please because they disagree with a policy or opinion. Every establishment/band has the right to express their own opinion. They simply have to accept that there are people who will not agree and may be turned off by it.


Agree, but Mr Cathy is not an establishment, Target, Google, Apple and others that support the opposite opinion are. I don't know what the pretense of the radio show was that Mr Cathy appeared on, so I can't comment on whether the show was about Chick-fil-A or not.



txgoddess said:


> For most people this isn't about "free speech." If Dan Cathy had expressed his support for gay marriage and a group boycotted Chick-fil-a, how many of these same people would be lined up in support of his "free speech"?


Probably none. Free speech is already established in this county, with a few hiccups every now and then. Why would someone demonstrate for something that already exist? ( I don't know if I follow my own logic on that, but let's try it )


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

If it's exposure they want, video tape them and then post the video on youtube. They'll get all the exposure they want and maybe some they didn't...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I wonder how many will break down and buy a sammich & waffle fries. :dance:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Stuart said:


> Agree, but Mr Cathy is not an establishment, Target, Google, Apple and others that support the opposite opinion are. I don't know what the pretense of the radio show was that Mr Cathy appeared on, so I can't comment on whether the show was about Chick-fil-A or not.


He was speaking as the President and COO of Chick-fil-a, not some guy on the street corner. Chick-fil-a spends some of their (the corporation's) money supporting groups that oppose and actively work to prohibit gay marriage. This is not simply the cashier's opinion on homosexuality. That said, I absolutely support his right to spend the profits from the business that his family has built wherever he wants. Whether he wants to give his money to the KKK, the Black Panthers, NOM, or the Human Rights Campaign, it is his decision. If gay people want to sit on the public sidewalk in rainbow pants, that's fine, too.

I just like their sandwiches.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I like their spicey breakfast tocos...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> He was speaking as the President and COO of Chick-fil-a, not some guy on the street corner.


You know this how? So, if Bill Gates goes on the radio to talk about the Gates Foundation, he's talking for Microsoft? He made his money from them afterall.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Stuart said:


> *You know this how? * So, if Bill Gates goes on the radio to talk about the Gates Foundation, he's talking for Microsoft? He made his money from them afterall.


*sigh* Mainly because I read the interview.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> *sigh* Mainly because I read the interview.


... can't always win with this crowd!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I'll take a number one with a lemonade thanks.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Its all good...


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

txranger said:


> The first amendment provides you freedom of speech ONLY from prosecution. That doesn't mean there won't still be consequences. Walk into your CEO's office and call him a lying, cheating, pillaging, scumbag MFer, and you hate his guts. Then tell him he can't do anything because you're protected by your first amendment freedom of speech, and let us know how that goes. Organized protests are not illegal in this country. Both sides are within their rights. But if you're gonna publicly vilify a given section of the population, expect to hear from them. Right gun owners?


I wholeheartedly agree. Speech is protected from government interference only ... however, the media tends to favor one view over another as do liberal politicians ... and they praise those who take certain stances and vilify those who oppose them. I think the Chik-Fil-A flap was Americans sayng "Enough!" I have never heard of a mayor raising a flak and saying a business where gay rights and marriage are championed (Penney's, Target, etc.) are not welcome in their town. It only goes in one direction and we have to change that in this country.

And imo, what Emmanual and Menino threatened ARE a violation of the law regarding free speech. If they attempt to carry out their threats, which Menino is already backing off of, CFA has grounds for a lawsuit. Imo, they will win.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh gross. Thanks for the disgusting pic, Big John. lol


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

this chit's been rubbed into the ground.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

There are a few U.S. companies run by Christians who do not hide their beliefs or values, and who are not afraid to express their views. Haven't seen the GLBT crowd boycott or protest Exxon Mobil, Tyson Foods, Forever 21, In-N-Out Burger, Interstate Battery and Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> this chit's been rubbed into the ground.


:biggrin::biggrin: i have a few jokes that just popped in my head thanks to your post. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> I always think it is funny when 3% of the population wants the other 97% to be tolerable of their lifestyle.


yup, almost as funny as Native Americans or Mormons expecting us to tolerate their lifestyle


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> *sigh* Mainly because I read the interview.


Okay. I haven't seen the transcript and all I have heard are reporters saying Mr Cathy said *he* supported traditional marriage. If he said Chick-fil-A does, that's fine with me too. It's a privately held company.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> I've never eaten at Chick-Fil-A, and I never will. It's junk food, and you really are what you eat.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

jc said:


> yup, almost as funny as Native Americans or Mormons expecting us to tolerate their lifestyle


what's wrong with Injins and morans? :biggrin: :dance:

i'll be here all day folks. :cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Stuart said:


> Okay. I haven't seen the transcript and all I have heard are reporters saying Mr Cathy said *he* supported traditional marriage. If he said Chick-fil-A does, that's fine with me too. It's a privately held company.


Why would you argue with someone regarding an article that you haven't read?  Do you generally go around belittling people based on what you've inferred from something you heard someone else say?

Here it is, if you'd like to read it. The entire thing is about Chick-fil-a as a company, not Dan Cathy as a private citizen.

http://www.bpnews.net/bpnews.asp?id=38271


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

big john o said:


> Its all good...


If that's what's goin on over there tomorrow count me in to be there. AGAIN


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

frank n texas said:


> The gays might want to think long & hard about going thru with their "kiss in"
> at Chic Fil A's around the country tomorrow...
> 
> The potential backlash from such behavior in a family restaurant could set their cause back for years...


 There are a lot of people out there that make this crowd look like angels. I am talking some real crazy SOB's that will start drinking beer at 7am and head to the nearest Chick-Fil-A and hope a gay person looks at them the wrong way. With all of this publicity, there's gotta be at least a handful of crazy bastages that will mix it up across the country.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> I always find it comical that the more pious and "God-fearing" a person attempts to appear, the more judgmental, less tolerant and full of hatred they often seem to be.


Are you referring to the Gays and Lesbians, or the christians ?. At the very root of all this is a lack of tolerance, judgement, and hate for christian values, not the other way around.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Stuart said:


> This may shock you, but this is spot on, some of your other thinking not so much
> 
> People can't see a day where Christianity might not be the majority religion and I sure don't want to live under some of the messed up rules and laws of other religions.


 You understand that people in other religions have the exact opinion / concern about your religion, right?

Momma always said anything with more than one head is a monster.

Seems like there are an awful lot of gods out there. I guess everyone picks the one their parents told them they had to pick as kids and the cycle repeats. It's just more than I choose to absorb, I guess.

To each their own.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> Our world is uncivilized_* with*_ religion.
> 
> Face it, if "God" exists, he has definitely been an underachiever. If I were "God," I could not have created a better universe, but I could have done a much better job with mankind.


Man, you are going to hell for that one!!!


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Mont, also DQ has the best steak fingers w/dipping grave AND pineApple shakes, Too. "got-to-luv-it". 

My Wife loved Chic-Fil-La, I didn't care them until last week, now, my newest, best diner next to WhatNthaBurgar, DQ, Steak&Ale, Pop-Eyes w/JAX beer. 
"this is my last post on this thread"


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

I have always felt that I was a lesbian in a mans body. Now, I don't know what day to protest or just go eat a taco.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

I sure wish we could get people this amped up about the election, unjustified gas prices... but hey lets focus on what someone believes in.....

I for one am tired of hearing about CFA, I am sure they love all the attention and money though.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Why would you argue with someone regarding an article that you haven't read?


I informed you above that I have only heard sound bites of reporters saying that Mr Cathy said he supported traditional marriage. I would imagine that very few people _on either side_ have read the transcript or heard the entire interview.



txgoddess said:


> Do you generally go around belittling people based on what you've inferred from something you heard someone else say?


I belittled somebody on here? I remember being called an idiot, but I don't recall calling anyone else a name, even the dude that called me an idiot.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

mastercylinder said:


> Do gays want "*more of a right* to be accepted," or do they just want to be accepted for who they are like everyone else?


Yes, I said that correctly. They don't want to be equal, they want to be a protected class. They want to have the label of 'hate crime' attached to crimes against homosexuals. If gays and women and minorities and anyone else wants to be treated equal, stop asking for special protection under the law.

Of course I am lumping all homosexuals in the same category right now for illustrative purposes. I understand that they don't all share the same viewpoints.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Stuart said:


> I informed you above that I have only heard sound bites of reporters saying that Mr Cathy said he supported traditional marriage. I would imagine that very few people have read the transcript or heard the entire interview.


No one else implied that I couldn't possibly know in what capacity that Dan Cathy was speaking in his interview.



Stuart said:


> I belittled somebody on here? I remember being called an idiot, but I don't recall calling anyone else a name, even the dude that called me an idiot.


Right... and I'm sure you meant this in the kindest, least belittling way possible.  You said it, you meant it, now stop trying to crawfish cuz I called you out on it. You were being an *** and you were wrong. Apology accepted.



Stuart said:


> You know this how? So, if Bill Gates goes on the radio to talk about the Gates Foundation, he's talking for Microsoft? He made his money from them afterall.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

spicyitalian said:


> Yes, I said that correctly. They don't want to be equal, they want to be a protected class. They want to have the label of 'hate crime' attached to crimes against homosexuals. If gays and women and minorities and anyone else wants to be treated equal, stop asking for special protection under the law.
> 
> Of course I am lumping all homosexuals in the same category right now for illustrative purposes. I understand that they don't all share the same viewpoints.


You do realize that if a group of muslims beat you to death for being a Christian that would be a hate crime? 
Stuart you are in over your head


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> You do realize that if a group of muslims beat you to death for being a Christian that would be a hate crime?


If a black guy beats a white guy to death because he's white, that's a hate crime, too.

God forbid that women and minorities want to be treated equally. Since when did property get rights?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Our world is uncivilized_* with*_ religion.
> 
> Face it, if "God" exists, he has definitely been an underachiever. If I were "God," I could not have created a better universe, but I could have done a much better job with mankind.


The problem is not with religion. THE problem is that way too many people have turned their backs on God. There are people who go to church and say they are religious that have turned their backs on God as well. That should not be confused with or conveniently be shoehorned as an indictment on religion. Religion is nothing more than an individual's pathway to God. Organized religion is very important, but is not the end all, be all. The individual's faith and relationship with God most certainly is however.

but continue to belittle people of faith and God all you want if it makes you feel better about yourself, but a life without God in it is a certain path to unhappiness.

I just love how people on the left have tried to spin one person's personal views on marriage as hatred towards homosexuals. Nothing but spin and demagoguery.

The true intolerance comes from the left and godless.

Surprised this thread has stayed out of the jungle for so long.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

"but a life without God in it is a certain path to unhappiness." 

I don't think this is true. I would agree that for some a life with God brings happiness to them, and perhaps they were less happy before they had God in their life. But, one cannot infer that this means all (or even most) people without God in their life will be unhappy.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

manintheboat said:


> The problem is not with religion. THE problem is that way too many people have turned their backs on God. There are people who go to church and say they are religious that have turned their backs on God as well. That should not be confused with or conveniently be shoehorned as an indictment on religion. Religion is nothing more than an individual's pathway to God. Organized religion is very important, but is not the end all, be all. The individual's faith and relationship with God most certainly is however.
> 
> but continue to belittle people of faith and God all you want if it makes you feel better about yourself, *but a life without God in it is a certain path to unhappiness.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> manintheboat said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is not with religion. THE problem is that way too many people have turned their backs on God. There are people who go to church and say they are religious that have turned their backs on God as well. That should not be confused with or conveniently be shoehorned as an indictment on religion. Religion is nothing more than an individual's pathway to God. Organized religion is very important, but is not the end all, be all. The individual's faith and relationship with God most certainly is however.
> ...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Ahttp://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=6RT6rL2UroE&v=6RT6rL2UroE&gl=US
George Carlin on religion. God bless him. Brillant


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> Main Frame 8 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats why I light candles for the saints, just in case. :what::screwy:
> ...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I'm sorry. Did I hurt your feelings? Did you not say
> 
> "The Bible also says to love thy neighbor as thyself. If we are all truly God's children are we as Christians supposed to condemn homosexuals when the
> Bible tells us to Judge not lest we be judged?
> ...


No Stuart; you don't know me well enough to hurt my feelings. But it irritates me when people such as yourself spout off about the verses in the Bible but have no idea what they are talking about.

I'll use quotes so you'll get it the third or fourth time that you read it.



> *Luke 6:37-42*
> 37 * Judge not, and you will not be judged; condemn not, and you will not be condemned; forgive, and you will be forgiven;* 38 give, and it will be given to you. Good measure, pressed down, shaken together, running over, will be put into your lap. For with the measure you use it will be measured back to you.


I don't know what dictionary you use but Mr. Webster states:



> *con·demn*
> 
> verb (used with object)
> 1.
> ...


So Stuart to condemn is to judge and all you really did was to confirm that we as Christians are NOT to judge others which I already knew and asked the guy.

I don't know why you have such a reading comprehension problem.

TH


----------

